# My Service Log



## Karlboro (Aug 8, 2010)

I have used snow logs posted by others on this site. We still do the pen and paper in a plastic clipboard routine in each truck. Attached is my edited version of a service log that we currently use. So far this form seems to be working very well with the guys.

I'm just trying to give give something back to the forum.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Way I do it each truck has a list and each time They finish a job they let me know on the radio I write it down in my Log Book That way I know whats done So nothing gets skip Plus I know where everybody is at all times
Done this since (1981)
With each rig they have there own List of jobs and a Full list of everything Clear tape to a clip board So when they get done with there list they can help others out with there list
Sidewalk crew has there own Log Book and at end of the day I'll rewrite it in my Log Book


----------



## Karlboro (Aug 8, 2010)

That sounds fairly similar to how we do things. Inside each clip board is a list of all addresses, which truck usually has that location, and services required at each location. Works well for when a truck gets sent to a location they normally don't service.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Read this

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112789


----------



## Karlboro (Aug 8, 2010)

maelawncare, your log sheet originally posted in that thread heavily influenced what mine turned out to be. So thanks for that! 
I was going to post my log sheet over there but I noticed the topic has recently been about the apps. Something that I need to catch up on.


----------

